
Apple Removes App That Tracked Hong Kong Police - pgodzin
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/09/technology/apple-hong-kong-app.html
======
newscracker
Earlier discussion here with many more comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210678)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We'll merge the threads.

